# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Joerg Obe ist im September verstorben .

## max (T)

Joerg Obe ist im September verstorben. Er war Mitbegruender der SHG Frankfurt und leitete diese Gruppe ueber fuenfzehn Jahre. Fuer seinen ersten Rat im KISP. seinen Informationen und seinen Zuspruch sind seine Mitbetroffenen sehr dankbar. Mehr als zwanzig Jahre hat er gegen seinen Krebs gekaempft und musste jetzt aufgeben.
In ehrendem Gedenken
max (T)

----------

